# Altered seal sniper



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

As my wife says I don't always explain myself very well, so I will try again. Mr. Hays reworked my seal sniper so I can use my pinky finger to stabilize the slingshot. This time I have a picture I think. This design has helped me considerably. I have small hands, so this definitely helps.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Looks like it's gonna work out just fine cheers


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I was skeptical at first, but so far so good. Thanks


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I can't put my pinky through my seal sniper like that but I can see the benefits


----------

